# PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten



## Metallica233 (24. März 2008)

*PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

hey leute! hoffe es passt zu disem teil des forums!

mein kolleg hat folgendes problem, er ging gestern fort mit eingeschaltetem pc, nun lässt er sich nicht mehr einschalten!

er hat das netzteil geprüft, das geht, und sonst alles abgehängt und es geht immer noch nichts! 

infos zum pc:

er ist 3 tage alt, 
MB: Gigabyte EX38-DS5
CPU: Intel Core 2 Dou E8400
RAM: G.Skill F2 Kitt 4GB PC 8000
GFK: Leadtek Geforce PX8800gts
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550Watt

danke im voraus für helfen!

LG


----------



## igoroff (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

Beschreib mal genauer was "lässt sich nicht einschalten" heißt.
Passiert nichts, wenn das Netzteil verbunden, angeschaltet ist und man auf den Powerknopf drückt oder geht der PC beim Startvorgang aus?


----------



## Metallica233 (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

eben es passiert nichts! nicht mal ein boot screen kommt! einfach gar nichts!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

Wie igoroff schon geschrieben hatte - wir brauchen mehr Info
Was heisst "Netzteil geprüft"
Was heisst "alles abgehängt"

Wenn der PC am Strom hängt und man den Powerknopf drückt - reagiert die "Kiste" irgendwie (z.B. Lüfter vom NT dreht sich) oder passiert *absolut nichts*??


----------



## Metallica233 (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

also! es tut sich gar nichts! kein lüfter dreht! nichts!

netzteil hat er geprüft mit digitalmultimeter, also ob spannung kommt, und die 2 pins beim atx kurzgeschlossen dann laufen auch die lüfter! kaum steckt ers ans MB geht nichts mehr!

er hat eben HDD und das weg getan, also power on self test geht auch nicht!


----------



## riedochs (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

Resette mal das Bios


----------



## Metallica233 (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

geht nicht!
bei nem anderen forum meinen die, cpu ist kaputt...


----------



## El-Hanfo (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

wenn die cpu kaputt wäre würden sich aber die lüfter drehen


----------



## MrMorse (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

@Metallica
Dein kolleg soll mal das System 'fliegend' aufbauen. Also ohne Gehäuse, nur auf dem Tisch.

Und nur das nötigste anschliessen:
- MB
- CPU+Kühler+Propeller
- 1 Riegel RAM
- Graka
- NT
- ein paar Käbelchen vom Gehäuse (die für PowerOn, Reset, etc)
- Monitor

(keine HDD, kein ROM-Laufwerk)
Dann probieren.


----------



## Metallica233 (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

hat er gemacht!
eben auch nix!


----------



## Piy (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

vllt is ja der power-schalter vom gehäuse kaput/das kabel dahin


----------



## MrMorse (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*



Piy schrieb:


> vllt is ja der power-schalter vom gehäuse kaput/das kabel dahin



Da ist nix kaputt.

Hier in dem Thread will er seinen (eigenen) RAM einstellen.

Die Hardware und das Alter des PC in diesem und dem oben verlinkten Thread sind absolut gleich.
Ich hoffe, der Kolleg Metallica hat eine einfache Erklärung dafür.

Verscheissern lassen wir uns nicht


----------



## Metallica233 (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

also ich und mein kollleg haben die gleichen parts bestellt und bei mir zusammengebaut!
eben bei mir funzt alles bei ihm eben nicht mehr!
jetz kann mann nicht mal mehr die gleichen pc teile kaufen ohne das mann denkt das man wen verarscht


----------



## Metallica233 (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*



Piy schrieb:


> vllt is ja der power-schalter vom gehäuse kaput/das kabel dahin




hat er mim durchgangsprüfer gebrüft, passt!
kanns MB hinüber sein????


----------



## Aerron (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

Also die  CPU  ist es nicht wie schon erwähnt !
 Also wenn er schon auf dem Tisch hat soller es mal ohne Grafikarte starten  ! ein anderes Netzteil ausprobieren und wenn das auch nichts hilft  Bord einpacken zurück bringen wenn das drei Tage alt ist dann wird es in Garanie fall,  es sei den es war ein Komplett System das hättet ihr nicht zerlegen dürfen !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Haekksler (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

das, würd ich meiner meinung nach sagen, ist das warscheinlichste ...


----------



## jetztaber (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

Ihr könnt ja mal die fraglichen Teile durchtauschen und ausprobieren, welches u.U. nicht mehr geht.

Ein Board hat die Eigenschaft Pieptöne von sich zu geben, wenn irgendwas elementares wie Prozessor oder Ram fehlen/defekt sind.

Ansonsten würde ich mal die Stromversorgung des Boards überprüfen. Nicht mit dem Multimeter, sondern die Stecker. Sind heutzutage meist zwei Stecker, die zur Stromversorgung angeschlossen werden müssen. Wenn einer fehlt oder nicht richtig funktioniert, ist es meist wie beschrieben.


----------



## Metallica233 (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

also es ist kein komplett pc gewesen, sonder mir haben das selber gebaut! 
also er schickt morn das MB zurück! 
das ist echt ärgerlich!

danke für die vielen antworten!


----------



## MrMorse (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*



Metallica233 schrieb:


> also ich und mein kollleg haben die gleichen parts bestellt und bei mir zusammengebaut!
> eben bei mir funzt alles bei ihm eben nicht mehr!
> jetz kann mann nicht mal mehr die gleichen pc teile kaufen ohne das mann denkt das man wen verarscht



Es drängte sich eben auf, dass Du uns auf den Arm nehmen willst.

Warum hast Du nicht gleich geschrieben, dass Du die gleiche Hardware gekauft hast.
Dann wären hier auch andere Vorschläge gekommen.

Z.B. wie der von jetztaber:
Tausche die Komponenten mit Deinem Kollegen solange aus, bis Du den Übeltäter gefunden hast.
Das Zurückschicken des MB KANN helfen, MUSS aber nicht. Du bist da eben nicht sicher...


----------



## Metallica233 (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

okay!

wir schauen jetz!

kann nichts kaputt gehen? was währe wenns mb nen kurzen zieht und dann mein gfk zb auch aufn arsch geht?
oder ist da kein risiko dahinter??? 

lg


----------



## MrMorse (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*



Metallica233 schrieb:


> okay!
> 
> wir schauen jetz!
> 
> ...



Voraussetzung:
HDD und CDROM-LWs sind ok (Hast Du ja oben bestätigt, als Dein kollleg das System fliegend aufgebaut hat).

Du kannst folgendes in der Reihenfolge tun (um das Risiko zu minimieren):
1. seinen RAM und seine Graka in DEIN System. Läuft? gut.
(Das heisst, das MB, die CPU oder das NT ist defekt.)

2. Dein NT in SEIN System. Läuft nicht? Dann NT von ihm ok.

3. Dein MB und SEINE CPU (+Kühler) in DEIN System. Läuft nicht? Dann CPU defekt. Wenn Läuft, weiter mit 4.

4. SEIN MB und DEINE CPU (+Kühler) in DEINEM System. Läuft nicht? Dann MB defekt.


----------



## CloudCrunsher (24. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

Ich tret imma an mein Pc wenn er nich geht, dann geht er wieder (im ernst)


----------



## riedochs (25. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*



CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> Ich tret imma an mein Pc wenn er nich geht, dann geht er wieder (im ernst)



Sowas sollte aber nicht die Lösung sein und hilft hier eher wenig


----------



## Piy (25. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*



Metallica233 schrieb:


> was *währe* wenns mb nen kurzen zieht und dann mein gfk zb auch *aufn arsch geht*?





geeeeenau


----------



## Metallica233 (25. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*



Piy schrieb:


> geeeeenau



drum frag ich ja! 

also heut probierma des aus! sag dann bescheid!


----------



## Metallica233 (26. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

also haben das jetz probiert!

motherboard ist unterwegs zurück...


----------



## ExtremePlayer (28. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*

Hat er auch die abstandshalter vom MB richtig angeschraubt so dass es keine kurzschlüsse geben kann. Wenns dann noch nicht gehen sollte soll er mal die batterie aus dem MB 5 sek nehmen und wieder rein machen. 

Mfg ExP


----------



## MrMorse (28. März 2008)

*AW: PC lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten*



ExtremePlayer schrieb:


> Hat er auch die abstandshalter vom MB richtig angeschraubt so dass es keine kurzschlüsse geben kann. Wenns dann noch nicht gehen sollte soll er mal die batterie aus dem MB 5 sek nehmen und wieder rein machen.
> 
> Mfg ExP



Er hat das System doch schon 'fliegend' aufgebaut (siehe weiter oben im Thread).
Und bei 'fliegend' gibt es keine Abstandshalter


----------

